# Axe-FX Ultra vs. BIAS vs. Kemper



## HyVriD (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all! Did this cool video to compare these products, and wanted to see what you all think about the comparison, as well as which one is which 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS9mgbSwAFg


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Jan 15, 2014)

3 sounded the best. So im hoping its the BIAS since im just hating that i cant afford an axe fx. Any way you could do a blind test on a simple meshuggah riff? Im a sucker for some 'shugg


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 15, 2014)

As far as what I liked best its: 1, 3, 2
All of them sounded nice, I just prefer a brighter tone.
I feel that the third one lacked the dynamics of the other two though.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 15, 2014)

What are the details of this test? Are all of them set to the same amp and settings and stuff? Because they all sound like they're dialed in pretty radically differently. Like 2 is really dark compared to 1 and 3 has way more gain and delay. 

If they're all the same amp and settings, then this is a really interesting comparison because then they each have a very different take, but if not I feel like it's difficult to judge based on the fact that if you like brighter tones you'll prefer 1, even if 2 would sound better than one if you just added some treble. 

Either way, I'm impressed by BIAS as none of them sound nearly as obviously worse as I would of expected from an app.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 15, 2014)

bhakan said:


> What are the details of this test? Are all of them set to the same amp and settings and stuff? Because they all sound like they're dialed in pretty radically differently. Like 2 is really dark compared to 1 and 3 has way more gain and delay.
> 
> If they're all the same amp and settings, then this is a really interesting comparison because then they each have a very different take, but if not I feel like it's difficult to judge based on the fact that if you like brighter tones you'll prefer 1, even if 2 would sound better than one if you just added some treble.
> 
> Either way, I'm impressed by BIAS as none of them sound nearly as obviously worse as I would of expected from an app.



^ This. I was also thinking, man BIAS is definitely nothing to laugh at. Whichever one it is, I think it keeps up decently with the other 2.

Really proves one thing. We as modern guitar players are SPOILED.


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 15, 2014)

bhakan said:


> What are the details of this test? Are all of them set to the same amp and settings and stuff? Because they all sound like they're dialed in pretty radically differently. Like 2 is really dark compared to 1 and 3 has way more gain and delay.
> 
> If they're all the same amp and settings, then this is a really interesting comparison because then they each have a very different take, but if not I feel like it's difficult to judge based on the fact that if you like brighter tones you'll prefer 1, even if 2 would sound better than one if you just added some treble.
> 
> Either way, I'm impressed by BIAS as none of them sound nearly as obviously worse as I would of expected from an app.



We used out of the box amp settings for all. The tweaking was little to none as the player in this case has never used any of the products, so he tried his best to match one to the other. However, if let's say, we used a fender profile for the kemper, we did the same for both the Axe and BIAS.

Sound is a vary vast topic to tackle. You listen to this video on studio speakers, is a totally different story to stock home ones. I can say I got decent ears, and they sounded identical with little fluctuations between products. Moreover, the studio owner (this was recorded in a 30,000 euro studio) kept switching from one sound to another, and I couldn't guess which one he was playing!

P.S. I am ready for new ideas so that if I manage to do this test again, in different genres like 'shugah, as the other person wanted  I'd be more than happy to accommodate the viewer's needs


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 15, 2014)

HyVriD said:


> Sound is a vary vast topic to tackle. You listen to this video on studio speakers, is a totally different story to stock home ones. I can say I got decent ears, and they sounded identical with little fluctuations between products. Moreover, the studio owner (this was recorded in a 30,000 euro studio) kept switching from one sound to another, and I couldn't guess which one he was playing!



I guess they didn't spend the $30,000 on acoustic treatment then  Haha sorry couldn't help myself, thanks for a great video but they sure don't sound identical to me. And if they were identical they'd sound identical through Genelecs and iPad speakers alike, so how many euros went into the studio doesn't matter 

Differences aside I think the big point that the video is making is that either of the 3 products can produce equally useable guitar tones. I'm an Axe user since 2009 but I've been really impressed by Jamup/BIAS. It certainly beats anything else in the price range.


----------



## protest (Jan 15, 2014)

I looked into BIAS for the first time today, as I've messed around with Jamup a few times and liked it. 

BIAS reminds me of like an RPG for guitar players. It's like they said "You know how you always make yourself in Madden? Lets do that with amps."


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2014)

This is revelant to my interests, aa an avid JamUp/BIAS user who's never touched an Axe or Kemper but always wanted to compare.

Got a friend that has an Axe II that he's selling; he's not gigging anymore and told me that if he was, he'd keep it for reliability and ease of live use, but as it is for home recording the price point vs. tones make it a no brainer. He honestly didn't see the point of keeping it around when he could use his iPad and get most of the tones he's gotten out of the Axe. 

I was pretty shocked...dude has a ton of amps, including modded Marshalls and JCAs, a DAR FBM100 and a Diezel Herbert, so it's not like he doesn't know good metal/rock tones...for someone with the choices he has to make music, the idea that he'd use JamUp and BIAS instead of an Axe II for scratch recordings/new songs just deflated my GAS.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 15, 2014)

HyVriD said:


> We used out of the box amp settings for all. The tweaking was little to none as the player in this case has never used any of the products, so he tried his best to match one to the other. However, if let's say, we used a fender profile for the kemper, we did the same for both the Axe and BIAS.
> 
> Sound is a vary vast topic to tackle. You listen to this video on studio speakers, is a totally different story to stock home ones. I can say I got decent ears, and they sounded identical with little fluctuations between products. Moreover, the studio owner (this was recorded in a 30,000 euro studio) kept switching from one sound to another, and I couldn't guess which one he was playing!
> 
> P.S. I am ready for new ideas so that if I manage to do this test again, in different genres like 'shugah, as the other person wanted  I'd be more than happy to accommodate the viewer's needs


If they are all atleast the same amp model that's good. My suggestion would be to try and either use identical settings on the amp models, or tweak them to sound as similar as possible, because at least to me, the three tones (especially the leads) sounded very noticeably different. 

For example, the 3rd example at first sounded better than the other two, but when I listened back it's because it is more saturated and had some more delay on it that it stood out, not because the actual quality sounded better.


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 15, 2014)

bhakan said:


> If they are all atleast the same amp model that's good. My suggestion would be to try and either use identical settings on the amp models, or tweak them to sound as similar as possible, because at least to me, the three tones (especially the leads) sounded very noticeably different.
> 
> For example, the 3rd example at first sounded better than the other two, but when I listened back it's because it is more saturated and had some more delay on it that it stood out, not because the actual quality sounded better.




Love hearing these suggestions! If I do another video, I'll make sure to do what you guys are asking 



steinmetzify said:


> This is revelant to my interests, aa an avid JamUp/BIAS user who's never touched an Axe or Kemper but always wanted to compare.
> 
> Got a friend that has an Axe II that he's selling; he's not gigging anymore and told me that if he was, he'd keep it for reliability and ease of live use, but as it is for home recording the price point vs. tones make it a no brainer. He honestly didn't see the point of keeping it around when he could use his iPad and get most of the tones he's gotten out of the Axe.
> 
> I was pretty shocked...dude has a ton of amps, including modded Marshalls and JCAs, a DAR FBM100 and a Diezel Herbert, so it's not like he doesn't know good metal/rock tones...for someone with the choices he has to make music, the idea that he'd use JamUp and BIAS instead of an Axe II for scratch recordings/new songs just deflated my GAS.



He could send it to us so that we use it for another video 



protest said:


> I looked into BIAS for the first time today, as I've messed around with Jamup a few times and liked it.
> 
> BIAS reminds me of like an RPG for guitar players. It's like they said "You know how you always make yourself in Madden? Lets do that with amps."



Hahahaha agreed! What I like is the tone sharing feature. I'm a lazy fart, so being able to download the tones on-the-fly is priceless. 

Overall, all three are pure class.



bhakan said:


> If they are all atleast the same amp model that's good. My suggestion would be to try and either use identical settings on the amp models, or tweak them to sound as similar as possible, because at least to me, the three tones (especially the leads) sounded very noticeably different.
> 
> For example, the 3rd example at first sounded better than the other two, but when I listened back it's because it is more saturated and had some more delay on it that it stood out, not because the actual quality sounded better.




Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if Postive Grid will ever expand beyond the iOS platform. As a non-Apple user, it would be nice to be able to try it out on a PC.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 15, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> I wonder if Postive Grid will ever expand beyond the iOS platform. As a non-Apple user, it would be nice to be able to try it out on a PC.



Doubt it. As nice as it would be, there is a lot more money in the mobile tank these days with everyone wanting a mobile rig and all. The computer market however, is already pretty crowded with stuff like amplitube, revalver, and all the other ones that are out there.


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 15, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Doubt it. As nice as it would be, there is a lot more money in the mobile tank these days with everyone wanting a mobile rig and all. The computer market however, is already pretty crowded with stuff like amplitube, revalver, and all the other ones that are out there.



Muhahahah yes they are!


https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1504242_721176931233973_1843872393_o.jpg



Spinedriver said:


> I wonder if Postive Grid will ever expand beyond the iOS platform. As a non-Apple user, it would be nice to be able to try it out on a PC.



https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1504242_721176931233973_1843872393_o.jpg


----------



## sage (Jan 16, 2014)

The first two sounded like real amps. The third one sounded a little over processed. I'd be super interested to know which amps the modellers were attempting to replicate. 

Either way, if all three of those clips are direct to the board with no added treatment and are all stock profiles/models that come with the product, those are outstanding examples of where digital tech is for recording. Leaps and bounds better than the L6 stuff that I hated in the late 90's and so much easier than mic'ing up real amps. I may have to look into BIAS as a replacement for the Kemper. Couldn't love it for live use, but would like some other options for recording.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 16, 2014)

My guess?

1) Positive Grid
2) Axe Fx
3) KPA


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2014)

HyVriD said:


> Muhahahah yes they are!
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1504242_721176931233973_1843872393_o.jpg



He was asking about non-apple platforms


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 17, 2014)

Fretless said:


> He was asking about non-apple platforms



It will be for PC as well most probably


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 17, 2014)

If it's a plugin such as for Ableton Live in that pic, it will work for PC too. 

I'm wondering about Android? I already have an android tab for myself, a Windows tab for work... I really don't need an ipad just for jamup no matter how cool it looks.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 17, 2014)

sage said:


> The first two sounded like real amps. The third one sounded a little over processed. I'd be super interested to know which amps the modellers were attempting to replicate.
> 
> Either way, if all three of those clips are direct to the board with no added treatment and are all stock profiles/models that come with the product, those are outstanding examples of where digital tech is for recording. Leaps and bounds better than the L6 stuff that I hated in the late 90's and so much easier than mic'ing up real amps. I may have to look into BIAS as a replacement for the Kemper. Couldn't love it for live use, but would like some other options for recording.


 
Super easy to record, dude.....BIAS>Audiobus>GarageBand......hit record, done. Nothing simpler and it sounds great. Awesome app.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 17, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Super easy to record, dude.....BIAS>Audiobus>GarageBand......hit record, done. Nothing simpler and it sounds great. Awesome app.



I've also just used the 8-track recorder in jamup. Works great!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So which is which?


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 18, 2014)

82DMC12 said:


> If it's a plugin such as for Ableton Live in that pic, it will work for PC too.
> 
> I'm wondering about Android? I already have an android tab for myself, a Windows tab for work... I really don't need an ipad just for jamup no matter how cool it looks.



Android has too much latency for music apps to work :/



Chuck said:


> So which is which?



was thinking of giving he answer at the 5k view mark


----------



## pylyo (Jan 18, 2014)

ultra

bias

kemper


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jan 19, 2014)

HyVriD said:


> was thinking of giving he answer at the 5k view mark


I'll have bought & flipped 3 amps by then


----------



## PBGas (Jan 19, 2014)

It's a fantastic app! I had a Kemper for most of the past year and I ended up selling it. Great unit but I was infernally tweaking it and updating it. I moved to a Two-Notes Torpedo and haven't looked back. Now, this little app has really brought out the enjoyment and fun. Super easy to use, sounds great and is really only in its infancy. Can't wait to see what they keep developing for it. One would be pretty hard pressed to tell the difference in a mix.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jan 19, 2014)

it kinda changes, for the leads

1. bias
2. kemper
3. axe

clean

1. bias
2. axe
3. kemper

???

ANSWER!!


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 19, 2014)

1. BIAS
2. Kemper
3. Ultra

regardless that app can really keep up.


----------



## shpence (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll have to wait and check back when BIAS is on the iPhone. I haven't looked into it much but I still don't really get how you'd get it into a DAW.


----------



## asher (Jan 20, 2014)

1. BIAS
2. .. Axe
3. ... Kemper

Really hard to make a pass between 2/3. The cleans sounded/felt a little weird to me on 3, not quite how I've gotten them to come out of my Ultra, so I went with Kemper (which I've never played) - though I liked the dirty #3 a bit better than dirty #2.

Neato. I'd love to know what they are!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 21, 2014)

shpence said:


> I'll have to wait and check back when BIAS is on the iPhone. I haven't looked into it much but I still don't really get how you'd get it into a DAW.



I use GarageBand on an iPad, but you can line it out to a PC through an 1/8" cable from the headphone jack into Reaper or whatever...I did that before I bought the iPad. Works quite well.

Also to the OP: it's been over 10k views man....you going to tell us which was which?


----------



## Swarth (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]watch?v=4sIE1RFQx7E[/youtube]

Order:
ultra
kemper
bias


----------



## Fretless (Jan 22, 2014)

Swarth said:


> [youtube]watch?v=4sIE1RFQx7E[/youtube]
> 
> Order:
> ultra
> ...



That's what I figured, but you still can't compare them in all reality. They are function different and use different equations to do everything. I mean there were effects on the third one not present on the others. You could even profile the bias amp onto your kemper lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone else think this review might have been a little 'Biased'?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 22, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Anyone else think this review might have been a little 'Biased'?



Indeed with no pun intended.


----------



## greglecompte (Jan 22, 2014)

his test is flawed as the 3rd is much louder, so naturally people will like it more. he should really do a test where it is level matched.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2014)

Did Positive Grid do this?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 23, 2014)

greglecompte said:


> his test is flawed as the 3rd is much louder, so naturally people will like it more. he should really do a test where it is level matched.



Not only that but if I understand him correctly, he only used pre-sets. So, I don't know if he tweaked each one to try and get similar settings or if he just used whichever setting he liked the best. 

In which case, it wasn't a matter of which one sounded the best, just which one is best sounding out of the box.


----------



## morethan6 (Jan 23, 2014)

Soooo here's the answer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIE1RFQx7E

A. Axe-Fx Ultra (Fractal Audio Systems)
B. Kemper Profiling Amp
C. BIAS and Jamup Pro App (Positive Grid) on iPad 2

Dayam!

Loads of people thought BIAS was an AXE FX.

I'm off to play with BIAS now...


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2014)

It's definitely not what my Ultra sounds like, I'll tell you that


----------



## morethan6 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, let's face it - all three sounds were actually a bit meh


----------



## bebbe (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad I didn't jump on the Axe Fx2 owners' fad, sorry just kidding

..or was I..


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 24, 2014)

The whole process of the test bonks my brain.


----------



## asher (Jan 24, 2014)

How would you do this to really be fair? Out of the box presets of the same thing? Pick one style, set all knobs to noon? Aim for a specific tone and tweak each as much as possible?


----------



## HyVriD (Jan 25, 2014)

Next test will be done by tweaking each to match each tone  Happy all ?


----------



## ascl (Jan 26, 2014)

Please make sure all the samples are level matched in the next test.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 26, 2014)

asher said:


> How would you do this to really be fair? Out of the box presets of the same thing? Pick one style, set all knobs to noon? Aim for a specific tone and tweak each as much as possible?



Tone match it on the Axe fx, and profile it on the kemper. If they sound identical to the best bias patch you can make, then you'd see if any of them were truly better.


----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Tone match it on the Axe fx, and profile it on the kemper. If they sound identical to the best bias patch you can make, then you'd see if any of them were truly better.


 

That's just a test of the tone matching abilities then though, no? That doesn't necessarily take full advantage of the extra power or depth of the other processors. Though it'd still be interesting to see how it would come out.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 26, 2014)

asher said:


> That's just a test of the tone matching abilities then though, no? That doesn't necessarily take full advantage of the extra power or depth of the other processors. Though it'd still be interesting to see how it would come out.



You're right it would be, but my logic was that if their tone matches are identical then they'd at least be as good, then you could further improve and refine the kemper/axe fx tones. It would be interesting. Ola already did the kemper/axe tone matching test, and the results were identical.


----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2014)

Fretless said:


> You're right it would be, but my logic was that if their tone matches are identical then they'd at least be as good, then you could further improve and refine the kemper/axe fx tones. It would be interesting. Ola already did the kemper/axe tone matching test, and the results were identical.



It'd definitely be sweet. I'd be really curious how it would come out. I think, though, a lot of the differences might be in feel and response in ways that don't really come out in a recording.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 26, 2014)

asher said:


> It'd definitely be sweet. I'd be really curious how it would come out. I think, though, a lot of the differences might be in feel and response in ways that don't really come out in a recording.



I'd imagine aside from more processing power on the kemper and axe, the only difference between the three is the feel. The kemper and axe are definitely more powerful in every way. I'm not saying bias isn't great and it probably feels amazing, but there are always going to be differences.

I'm going to do a nice little comparison with a friend of mine this wednesday using my kemper and his axe 2. I don't think I'll be posting anything about it, but it will be a nice comparison for personal reference.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 28, 2014)

I guessed the Ultra 

Ultra is quite easy to guess from that video - it's the thinnest sounding and in reality it does sound thin and most compressed of them all. Sure you can try to dial that out but the real flavor stays. Had few of them and AxeII too, so that was an easy guess (not saying that Axe2 sounds thin).

The other two are much more open and warm, so making it harder to guess.

I haven't played BIAS but Kemper is my choice of weapon for last 8 months or so.

Kemper can sound "average" or unbelievably good, all depends of the profile.


----------



## glpg80 (Jan 28, 2014)

Axe owners = 

Ill just be in the corner with my real amplifiers until all of this blows over


----------



## crg123 (Jan 28, 2014)

To my ears (and my ear buds I'm using at work ). For the Distorted parts.

1. A bit shrill but I still like it.
2. A bit muted 
3. Sounds awesome, clear and full 

What they are, I have no clue. I would be inclined think #3 was the Kemper or the Axe Fx since it sounded much more like a real amp though.

Edit: wow. I was wrong. Interesting. Nice test.

I never knew about the fan noise of the Axe-Fx or the kemper loading time. Glad about the proposed HD connector for the JamUp/ BIAS stuff.


----------



## SoundsAmaz (Feb 20, 2014)

crg123 said:


> To my ears (and my ear buds I'm using at work ).
> 
> What they are, I have no clue. I would be inclined think #3 was the Kemper or the Axe Fx since it sounded much more like a real amp though.



Agree with you, I guessed #2 is Bias with JamUP, but the result is unexpected, 
Bias more than what I expected.


----------



## Erockomania (Feb 22, 2014)

This whole test is relative to the owners ability to tweak a good tone. 

Some people can get a decent tone on any system, while others can royally screw up an amazing processor.

I find it odd that the balance of the tones is drastically different and some are wetter with effects than others. Balancing out bass/mid/treble on all systems is very easy. One does not sound thinner because that is the way the processor sounds, it sounds thinner because it was tweaked thinner. 

I'm not saying there was definitely a biased test but I am certainly saying it is not in any way representative of each box other than some subtleties.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 9, 2015)

Can someone explain what the BIAS is?? is it mobile only? Also revalver sucks


----------



## FRPositiveGrid (Feb 12, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Can someone explain what the BIAS is?? is it mobile only? Also revalver sucks



Hi man!
Bias is one of our apps which is now available as a vst plugin also.
It let´s you create your own amp the way you like it (change tubes, tone stack, transformers etc)

Before I get lost in words, here´s how it sounds:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iNHJGO2-Z0&spfreload=10
learn more: Positive Grid® | BIAS® Amp Match Modeler | JAMUP® Multi-Effects &#8211; apps


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks!! Btw are there any DAWs that BIAS wont work with? I couldn't get Ableton Live to find the VST, but maybe I just need to look a bit harder lol


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 16, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Thanks!! Btw are there any DAWs that BIAS wont work with? I couldn't get Ableton Live to find the VST, but maybe I just need to look a bit harder lol



I works with Ableton Live and other DAWs. It just a has a terminally stupid install process that puts the VST .DLL file in some default folder (It states what it is during installation) instead of where you TELL it to put it with your other VSTs.

Just try re-installing, and when it asks you where you want it...note the location, cancel out of the re-install process, then go grab the file from there and slap it into the folder where your VSTs actually reside.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 16, 2015)

Dude, BIAS is so good!

It's nuts for $74. After trying the AXE, POD HD and various guitar sims BIAS is just awesome, especially for the money. It's really hard to replicate that tight, midrangey Axe FX tone but regardless you could easily make a fantastic sounding album with BIAS.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 16, 2015)

mikah912 said:


> I works with Ableton Live and other DAWs. It just a has a terminally stupid install process that puts the VST .DLL file in some default folder (It states what it is during installation) instead of where you TELL it to put it with your other VSTs.
> 
> Just try re-installing, and when it asks you where you want it...note the location, cancel out of the re-install process, then go grab the file from there and slap it into the folder where your VSTs actually reside.


 
Sweet thanks!! I tried using it w/ FL just to try and it was giving me just alot of crackling.. prob not the best program to use it with, anyway ill re install it with ableton and figure it out later lol. Stoked to use it for sure.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 17, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> Axe owners =
> 
> Ill just be in the corner with my real amplifiers until all of this blows over



Your tubes will blow before my axefxII


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds (Mar 20, 2015)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Dude, BIAS is so good!
> 
> It's nuts for $74. After trying the AXE, POD HD and various guitar sims BIAS is just awesome, especially for the money. It's really hard to replicate that tight, midrangey Axe FX tone but regardless you could easily make a fantastic sounding album with BIAS.


 
 101% AGREED!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds (Mar 20, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Can someone explain what the BIAS is?? is it mobile only? Also revalver sucks


 

BIAS Mobile is an Amp Designer, Modeler and Processor for iPhone and iPad.It allows you to virtually create your guitar and bass amps. it&#8217;s seamlessly integrated with JamUp guitar multi-effects apps, turns your into a powerful and completely unified professional guitar system for live use, recording and jamming.

BIAS Desktop is the world&#8217;s most accurate, thorough and versatile guitar-amp modeler and designer. Its advanced amp-modeling engine captures the warmth and feel of real tube amps in every aspect, component by component.BIAS is fully customizable, easily create amp models by swapping out the tubes, preamp, transformer, tone stacks, cab and mic to create your own custom amps and unique signature sound.
Accurately capture the sound of all your favorite tube amps.Amp Match Technology utilizes a collection of underlying technologies to analyze and compare your currently selected BIAS amp model and the sound of a target tube amplifier, its accompanying cabinet and the microphone used to capture its sound. It then executes the tonal compensation and enhancements needed to make your amp model&#8217;s sound accurately match that of the target tube amplifier.

- PositiveGrid

BIAS Desktop (PC/MAC/PLUGIN)


----------

